# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قسم منتجات (DITS Production)  Android boot xplus xseries combo cable, usb cable

## mohamed73

*ANDROID BOOT XPLUS  XSERIES COMBO CABLE, USB CABLE*

----------


## king of royal

روعه شغل عااالى  
من انساااااااااااااان رائع

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تمام التمام وكمان فريق الجي بي جي لديهم نفس الكابل وبمواصفات افضل

----------

